# M&P 9Pro 5 inch



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

Ordered this through Bud's last week. Haven't had it to the range yet.










Hope to do some competition shooting this summer so I needed something to get me in the spirit.
This is my first full size 9mm also.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations ..

That is a sweet looking ugn.

Give us a range report when you get a chance.

:smt1099


----------

